# where to order?



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

I am looking for a 60° double bevel router bit. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks
Al


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

go here and pick which place you want to order bit from 

https://www.google.com/#q=60°+double+bevel+router+bit


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

del schisler said:


> go here and pick which place you want to order bit from
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=60°+double+bevel+router+bit


Thanks Del

I just spent about an hour and came up with nothing.

Al


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

what i would do is call the mfd. of the bit's and ask them , also ask if they do email if so send a pic of the bit in the email , that is what i would do, good luck


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks like a bit from a metal mill, 1/2" shank - try WTTOOL.COM or other companies that carry end mills. I use end mills on a regular basis and they work fine.

good luck - Baker


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

60 degree bits for signs, V grooving, etc.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This looks like the picture you have. Double Angle Chamfer Cutter 1.375 dia X 60 degree MariTool

Although I can't be sure. For some reason I can't enlarge the photo you uploaded.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

rwbaker said:


> Looks like a bit from a metal mill, 1/2" shank - try WTTOOL.COM or other companies that carry end mills. I use end mills on a regular basis and they work fine.
> 
> good luck - Baker





Cherryville Chuck said:


> This looks like the picture you have. Double Angle Chamfer Cutter 1.375 dia X 60 degree MariTool
> 
> Although I can't be sure. For some reason I can't enlarge the photo you uploaded.




Ralph and Charles

Thank you for the help and pointing me in the right direction. Once I found out it is a metal cutting tool, I was able to find it on line. WTTOOL.com list the cutter but is out of stock on the one I am looking for. I am building a thread chaser. The image was captured on you tube.
Ordered

Bill
For some reason I can not open that link, but thanks anyway.

Thanks again, I really appreciate the help.

Al


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

if you have a roll wheel in your mouse you can do this, this will make everthing bigger or smaller depend's which way you roll the wheel , hold down on the key board the CTRL key and roll the wheel this will make thing's bigger, this works on all sites , fyi


----------

